# Green Terror not Eating?



## fochers27 (Aug 1, 2013)

My male GT has not been eating for the last week, well at least not in front of me. He is still swimming around fine and colors look great, but there has been some slight red coloration under his gills. My female in the tank is eating like a pig and looking good. The male does look a little slim, and I have noticed a little stringy white poop but not much and not all the time.. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It might be worms with stringy white poop. Try dewormer and water changes are a must. About 20-30% every 4-5 days. Pics would help.


----------



## fochers27 (Aug 1, 2013)

i already do 30-50% WC weekly and the stringy poop is not constant it was there for a few days and hasn't been that way for a few days.. any suggestions on a dewormer? and what do you want a pic of the male... if so its hard to really see any redness because its faint but ill try


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wanted to see if there was any thing that I was familiar with, saying a red thing isn't really exact


----------



## fochers27 (Aug 1, 2013)

ok so i can't seem to find my charger for my camera and my phone camera won't take a decent picture.. but i have noticed his belly starting to sink


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

i noticed this when my fish had camallanous worms, its red worms that stick out from the anus of the fish and slowly kill the fish. The only way to treat it is levamisole. Have their been any recent additions or deaths similar with a sunken stomach.


----------



## fochers27 (Aug 1, 2013)

no other deaths and the female is looking/doing great. there are no red worms or visible worms for that matter


----------

